# Activating Swap File Size



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

Hello all.

I have a question about Activating the Swap File. But a little back ground first.

I upgraded my HR10-250 to (2) 500GB drives. I used MFS Restore and (supposedly) created a 512MB swap file, _but did not activate it_ with TPIP (or anything else). This got me around the GSOD problem, after upgrading to the big drives. The drives have been in the TIVO for about 2 weeks and seems to be working okay. There is about 50% used space on the drive already (all the Olympics in HD). It then was Zippered, so I have access via telnet/ftp.

When I restored the drive using mfsrestore the command was...
mfsrestore -s 512 -r 4 -xzpi....

I think I should activate the swap file.

1) Can I activate the swap file without pulling the drives by telnetting into the TIVO. (i.e. mkswap /dev/hda8 then: swapon -a)?

Any help would be appreciated....TIA


----------



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

I got gutsy....

Using
mkswap -v1 /dev/hda8

Then
swapon -a

Seems to have worked and now reporting the swap file of 512mb. Need to see if it 'sticks' after a reboot, assuming it does reboot.


----------



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

It would be helpful if the Hindale's or Weaknees guides were updated to addressed this issue of the swap file, and activating swap >127MB for upgrading to large drives.

In looking through the threads here, there was discussion of MFS tools 2.0 http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=69952
does talk about swap size, but I was concerned this info was out of date.

I was pointed in the direction of TPIP, but that too is not really complete for the point of what is required for replacing the kernal, when to, when not to.
http://www.courtesan.com/tivo/tpip.html

Someone suggested using 'copykern' on the PTV upgrade cd, but that too. But according to this http://www.ptvupgrade.com/support/lba48/ 'copykern' is ONLY for Series 1 Tivo.

Anyway, I don't know if this helps.


----------



## colleenp (Jul 4, 2005)

I am trying to do the same thing, and have the same complaints. The upgrade documentation needs updating to cover the new large hard drive upgrades, and the resulting need for very large swap files.

At what point did you run the code line in your previous post? I assume after running mfsrestore. If so, did it work after reboot? I need to figure out how to do this, and am concerned about running ptip on a Series 2, and also read the "copykern" stipulation for Series 1 only.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Check out this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=285521


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

A couple of observations: 
The original poster was working on a *hacked* tivo with bash access. S/he ran the commands on the tivo itself. This is not an option for folks that don't want to hack their tivos.
The tpip command line depends on the tpip version. See this post.
You don't *have* to use a swap larger than 127MB. See this post for a summary and links to further discussion.


----------

